# All Budd Ocean 2017



## Seaboard92 (Sep 9, 2017)

Tickets are on sale for the seasonal all Budd Ocean Limited.

The dates that the consist is running eastbound to Halifax are DEC 21, 26, 30

The dates the consist is running westbound to Montreal are DEC 23, 28, JAN 4

Looks to be a train of chateau sleepers based on the triple room being available.

I'll be on the westbound run on the 23rd and I picked up the park car former drawing room.

Special thanks to NS Via Fan for the message with the dates yesterday. If anyone needs me in December you know where to find me.


----------

